

Ask YC: Anyone looking for a loft in SF? YC members encouraged. - dustineichler
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/roo/908600614.html
I have a loft in SF, but unfortunately my roommates left me high and dry. I need to find 2 roommates pronto. Any M/F YC members looking?
======
Brushfire
I really wish I could vote this down. Its a link to a craigslist post... Come
on. Talk about ruining signal:noise.

~~~
sh1mmer
I disagree, I think it's nice that someone trusts this community enough to
invite some of them to share a part of their life with them.

~~~
hugh
If he were giving it away for free that'd be one thing, but this is still just
a roommates wanted ad.

That said, hmmm, is it close to BART?

update: No, not really.

~~~
dustineichler
No, Muni is the most accessible for in-city commutes otherwise everyone in the
area Bicycles around. It's close enough to everything I think a trip to market
is 15mins. Otherwise there is the Caltrain to make to YC events in the
Southbay.

